# bead rollers for sale.



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a few tools for sale here, cleaning out the tool box and getting rid of stuff i don't use often/at all.

1. bullnose corner roller. used on maybe 10 sticks of bead. i don't do enough bullnose to require this. new: $74.99. used from me: $50/shipped.
http://www.all-wall.com/acatalog/Advanced_Taping_Tools___Bullnose_Roller_Tool.html#a5680

2. outside 45 bead roller, BRAND NEW. $50/shipped
http://www.all-wall.com/acatalog/Ad..._with_Coarse_Thread_Handle_Adapter.html#a5686

$90 shipped if you buy both.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

maybe.....
I might just take both off of you because I don't have them.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

i would also trade for 2 boxes of Dynamic brand medium/fine sponges. i can't get them locally any my brother is getting sick of sending them to me.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Where does he currently get them from? I've never heard of or tried them.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I believe they are a canadian company, that would explain it. i just like how stiff they are, if you use a stiff medium/fine, i would probably be interested in trying it.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Have you ever used the 3M pads? we use those and Norton brand.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

i have tried those brands as well. i struck up a deal to send my brother an inside 45 applicator for 2 boxes. so these are going to be a cash deal.

$85 shipped for both.


----------

